# Pages gratuit?



## Majestixs (15 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

En allant sur l'App Store ce matin je vois que l'App Pages est dans la partie gratuite mais est bien indiquée à 8,99 ( numéro 46 de la colonne Gratuit). Vous avez ca également?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2013)

Brtrnd a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En allant sur l'App Store ce matin je vois que l'App Pages est dans la partie gratuite mais est bien indiquée à 8,99 ( numéro 46 de la colonne Gratuit). Vous avez ca également?
> Merci d'avance.



Bonjour,

Sauf erreur, Pages est gratuit pour le Mac, pas pour les iBidules


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2013)

Brtrnd a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En allant sur l'App Store ce matin je vois que l'App Pages est dans la partie gratuite mais est bien indiquée à 8,99 ( numéro 46 de la colonne Gratuit). Vous avez ca également?
> Merci d'avance.



Moi c'est Météo 5 jours que j'ai en 46.


----------



## Majestixs (15 Décembre 2013)

Il est repassé 49eme, je comprends pas... Je voudrais vous montrer mais je peux pas mettre de photo sur le forum..
PS : suis sur iPad.


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2013)

Brtrnd a dit:


> Il est repassé 49eme, je comprends pas... Je voudrais vous montrer mais je peux pas mettre de photo sur le forum..
> PS : suis sur iPad.



Moi il n'apparait nulle part, sauf dans ma liste Achats ou il est bien gratuit.


----------

